# Alten rechner sinnvoll gebrauchen



## Draxx (22. Oktober 2005)

Tachen Leute,  

Habe nen alten PC mit folgender ausstattung:

PIII 700MHZ
384 SDRAM
Ati Rage 128 (steinzeit)
20GB und 40GB platte


Nur ist jetzt die Frage was ich mit dem ding anstellen sollte. Wegschmeißen oder Verkaufen ist nicht  , Suche eine sinnvolle aufgabe für ihn. 


Habt ihr vielleicht tipps was der machen könnte, bzw. Weclhes Betriebssystem und co.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## chmee (22. Oktober 2005)

Wäre doch n Super Rechner für das MediaCenter.
Der müsste doch noch in der Lage sein, DVDs und Divx abzuspielen.
Der PIII ist doch ideal zum leise lagern in nem HiFi-Gehäuse.

Bastelstunde eben.

mfg chmee


----------



## VBKenner (23. Oktober 2005)

Oder du machst nen Fileserver (bisschen klein die Festplatte dafür) und DL-PC draus so wie ich das momentan versuche, du hast allerdings einen großen Vorteil, einen funktionierende Grafikkarte


----------



## Alex Duschek (23. Oktober 2005)

Kannst auch ne Firewall draus machen


----------



## Draxx (23. Oktober 2005)

Hab mir so überlegt:

Ubuntu Linux drauf und dann nen Mailserver laufen lassen und noch andere kleine Programme wie z.B. Teamspeak Server oder so  aMule vielleicht noch. Mal sehen wie ich mit Ubuntu klar komme


----------



## Alexander12 (23. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Ich habe auch so nen Fileserver gemacht aus meinem alten PC.
Wenn zum Beispiel ein Freund kommt, der kliknt sich ins Hausnetz ein, 
saugt sich Dateien vom Server und macht mir welche drauf.

Also wie gesagt sehr praktisch.

Ne andere Alternative wäre aber, dass es dein InternetPc ist, das heißt, dieser Pc
hält den Kopf für Viren etc. hin ...   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## schnuffie (24. Oktober 2005)

Wenn ich das so lese, hast Du ja was "Brandneues"...  

Ich stehe vor einem ähnlichen Problem.

Hatte auch schon vor, meinen 266MHz-Pentium als "Internetsurfmaschine" zu mißbrauchen. War auch schon alles drauf, nur genutz hab' ich ihn aus Bequemlichkeit heraus, so gut wie nie. Habe schließlich einen neuen Laptop, den ich selbst aus der Hängematte heraus bedienen kann.  

Irgendwann stand er nur noch rum und hat Platz "verbraten". Draxx hat Recht, für 20 Euro verkaufen wäre auch mir viel zu schade. Nun fristet er sein Dasein in einer dunklen Ecke und ich grübel rum, was ich damit anfange...

Fileserver? Mit einer Festplatte zu 4,3GB nicht wirklich eine Alternative!
Internet? Mit dem Laptop viel bequemer.
Druckserver? Bei 20 Blatt pro WOCHE - völlig überzogen!
Videoserver? Ich bitte Euch, 266MHz, soll ich ewig warten?
?


----------



## Alexander12 (24. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Tja, dann wirklich nur Internet, sonst fällt mir nix ein..



MfG Alexander12


----------



## hpvw (24. Oktober 2005)

Mein alter 250Mhz-Rechner fristet erfolgreich sein dasein als Router, Druckserver, Virenfänger, CVS-Server, Faxempfänger, Anrufererkenner, Backuprechner und in Verbindung mit dynamischen Domain Name Service auch als Web- und FTP-Server. Und das alles schnell genug und komfortabel mit GUI unter Windows 2000.
Demnächst wird er wahrscheinlich auch noch einem Hamster oder ähnliches wuppen müssen, damit ich endlich meine E-Mails selbst auf einem IMAP-Server archivieren kann.
Für alle Server-Aufgaben sind diese alten Kisten wertvoller, als die paar Kröten, die Du dafür bei Ebay bekommst.

Gruß hpvw

EDIT: Den ganzen Server- und Netzwerkverwaltungskrams auf einen eigenen Rechner auszulagern macht natürlich nur Sinn, wenn man mindestens zwei weitere Rechner Zuhause hat, die all diese Features nutzen wollen.


----------



## Alexander12 (24. Oktober 2005)

Hi.



> Für alle Server-Aufgaben sind diese alten Kisten wertvoller, als die paar Kröten, die Du dafür bei Ebay bekommst.



Das stimmt zwar, aber bei SQL2000 Sever hört der Spass dann auf, weiss was der für Ressourcen z.B. braucht?

So eine eine alte Kiste kann Man auch nur begrenz brauchen.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## hpvw (24. Oktober 2005)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das stimmt zwar, aber bei SQL2000 Sever hört der Spass dann auf, weiss was der für Ressourcen z.B. braucht?


Sicher braucht die Software eines gewissen Konzerns aus Redmond etwas mehr Ressourcen, als andere Produkte, aber sie kostet auch etwas mehr, als man im privaten Bereich ausgeben muss.



			
				Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So eine eine alte Kiste kann Man auch nur begrenz brauchen.


Ich korrigiere meine Aussage dahingehend, wie sie gemeint war:
Für alle Server-Aufgaben im privaten Bereich sind diese alten Kisten wertvoller, als ...

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Alexander12 (24. Oktober 2005)

Hi.



> Sicher braucht die Software eines gewissen Konzerns aus Redmond etwas mehr Ressourcen, als andere Produkte, aber sie kostet auch etwas mehr, als man im privaten Bereich ausgeben muss.



Ja, mySQL ist eine Kostenlose Alternative.


MfG Alexander12


----------

